# @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?



## Eddyloveland (10. Juli 2018)

*@PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*

Ich hab mir lange gedanken gemacht und Fragte mich eine Sache warum führt man nicht die Verifizierung per Ausweis ein bei Shooter Games usw.? 
Ich finde es wäre die einzige Möglichkeit Cheater für immer aus Games zu entfernen da sie nur 1 mal die Chance haben Fair zu Spielen. Wer erwischt wird wird gekennzeichnet selbst wenn er sich ein neues Spiel kauft kann er sich nicht mehr dafür verifizieren da er mit diesem Spiel auf der Bann liste steht weil er gescheatet hat.
Das wäre für die einzigst Logische wirksame sache. + bin ich dafür in den Agb´s festzuhalten wer Verstößt und Erwischt wird Geldstrafe bis 2500 Euro oder so ähnlich.

Liebe PCGH warum wird das nicht gemacht?

Grüße


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*

2500€ Geldstrafe wer beim Cheaten erwischt wird, dein Ernst?  Da hört doch jeder gleich auf Online zu zocken!  Und ich meine nicht nur die Cheater sondern alle, auf einmal hast du einen Server ganz für dich alleine  

Und wie soll das bitte genau gehen mit dem Ausweis? Wenn ein Spieler bei einem EA Spiel cheatet, soll EA dann die Daten an Ubisoft weitergeben? (Nur mal als Beispiel!) Nicht alle Shooter kommen von einem Entwickler und genau da liegt das ganze Problem. Der Datenschutz verbietet das ganze aber ich habe eher das Gefühl das du es nicht ganz ernst meinst, sorry aber ich kann so einen Vorschlag einfach nicht Ernst nehmen 

Und übrigens, du befindest dich im User News Unterforum und das ist keine News!


----------



## INU.ID (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*

Ich hab den Thread mal in "Sonstige Spielethemen" verschoben, mit einer User-News hat die Sache ja mal gar nichts zu tun. Und die "Youtube-Werbung" hab ich auch mal entfernt, hat mit dem Thema hier ebenfalls nichts zu tun.


----------



## Laudian (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*

Es ist allein deswegen schon nicht praktikabel, weil Deutschland eines der wenigen Länder mit einer Ausweispflicht ist.

In den USA, Großbritannien etc gibt es keine Ausweispflicht, von daher ist das einfach nicht machbar.


----------



## Bandicoot (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*

Leider wird Cheaten schon zur Kultur bei manchen, mich ärgert es auch, aber Cheater zu stellen oder zu beweißen das sie Cheaten, das hilft schon via Video kaum.
Wäre super wenn es eine Lösung gebe, aber das wird nie zu 100% in den Griff zu bekommen sein. 
Da muss sich die Mentalität der Leute ändern und da friert eher die Hölle zu eh das bei Betrügern passiert.
Wer Online erwischt wird bei Cheaten, der soll auch bestraft werden. 
Ich würde alle Errungenschaften, Spielzeiten und was weis ich nicht noch, einfach auf Null setzen und eine 6 Monate Sperre für alle Online Games der Plattform (Steam, Origin, Uplay...) anhängen. 

Aber das wird nie passieren!


----------



## NatokWa (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*

Ähm ... USA+Großbritannien  haben die absolute Ausweispflicht .... genauso wie mittlerweile nahezu jedes Land Weltweit .


----------



## Laudian (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> In Großbritannien besteht weder eine Ausweis- noch eine Mitführpflicht und es existieren keine Personalausweise. Ein Versuch der Labour-Regierung im Jahr 2008, Personalausweise auf freiwilliger Basis einzuführen, scheiterte, die liberal-konservative Nachfolgeregierung hat die in der Bevölkerung unbeliebten Ausweise im Mai 2010 wieder abgeschafft.



Ausweispflicht – Wikipedia

Ich weiß nicht, woher du deine Informationen hast, aber es sind tatsächlich sehr sehr viele Länder (auch die USA), die keine Ausweispflicht für ihre Staatsangehörigen haben.

Du kannst ja mal in der Liste gucken, wer noch dazugehört. Frankreich, Dänemark, Finnland, Island, Irland, Italien, Norwegen, Schweden, Schweiz, nur um mal ein paar Länder aus der Nachbarschaft zu nennen.
Identity document - Wikipedia


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*



Eddyloveland schrieb:


> Ich hab mir lange gedanken gemacht ...



und dennoch den Zusammenhang zwischen Gewinn und verkauften Einheiten ignoriert.


----------



## NatokWa (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Ausweispflicht – Wikipedia
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, woher du deine Informationen hast, aber es sind tatsächlich sehr sehr viele Länder (auch die USA), die keine Ausweispflicht für ihre Staatsangehörigen haben.
> 
> ...



Man sollte die Quellen die man nennt auch mal selbst gründlich Lesen und verstehen .

Ja in den USA gibt es keinen "Personalausweis" aber mann muss seinen Führerschein , Dokument mit der Sozialversicherungsnummer oder eine sogenannte ID-Card (Was fast ein Perso IST) dabei haben um sich jederzeit identifizieren zu können , also eigendlch ähnlich wie bei uns da ein Führerschein und sogar manche Werksausweise ebenfalls reichen um sich ausreichend Ausweisen zu können .

Ähnliches gilt für Großbritanien .

Natürlich muss man auch unterscheiden zwischen "Lebt im Land" und "Ist Gast" , bei fast allen Ländern muss ein Gast (auch laut deiner tollen Wiki) Ausweisdokumente dabei haben , im Idealfall den Reisepass . EIgene Bürger sind leichter zu identifizieren und brauchen deshalb die DOkumente nicht dabei zu haben 

ALlerdings gibt es ebenfalls zu bedenken das z.B. es in den USA völlig üblich ist jemanden der sich nicht Ausweisen kann mit auf die Wache zu nehmen und ihn dort zu identifizieren . Gelingt keine Identifizierung so sitzt derjenige bis zur Feststellung der Identität in U-Haft  , Faktisch ist es also besser sich ausweisen zu können da man sich doch identifizieren können muss .


----------



## -Shorty- (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*

Für eine Vielzahl koreanischer MMO's ist es notwendig (gewesen) den Wohnort und eine Versicherungsnummer anzugeben. Kann man alles in wenigen Minuten generieren. Bringt 0.

Wer natürlich ein gesteigertes Interesse hat seine persönlichen Daten überall Preis zugeben darf dies gern tun aber bitte nicht alle anderen dazu zwingen. 

Wer für ein "Spiel" so leichtfertig seine Daten im Netz streut oder streuen will ist sich über die Tragweite wohl nicht bewusst...


----------



## Laudian (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> mann MUSS seinen Führerschein , Dokument mit der Sozialversicherungsnummer oder eine sogenannte ID-Card (Was fast ein Perso IST) dabei haben



Nein. Wie kommst du darauf? Natürlich muss man einen Führerschein haben, wenn man Auto fährt, aber ansonsten nicht. Auch die anderen Ausweisdokumente die es gibt musst du weder besitzen noch mitführen.

Are US citizens required by law to carry an ID card or passport on them all the time? - Quora

Und ja, die Polizei nimmt dich durchaus mal mit auf die Polizeiwache, wenn du keinen Ausweis dabei hast, um deine Identität festzustellen. Aber gesetzlich bist du nur dazu verpflichtet, einem Polizisten auf Nachfrage deinen Namen zu nennen, einen Ausweis musst du nicht besitzen.

Und ja, ähnliches gilt für Großbritannien und alle anderen Länder, die ich aufgezählt habe. Es gibt kein Gesetz (wie unser Personalausweisgesetz), dass dich zum Besitz eines Ausweises verpflichtet.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*

Ausweis für die Verifizierung bei einem Spiel nutzen, gehts noch? 

Ich gebe im Internet keinerlei Daten preis bzw. reduziere es auf ein Minimum. Ich würde also sicherlich nicht meinen Ausweis für eine Verifizierung bei einem Spiel an einen Entwickler oder sontige Firmen schicken.
Mein Ausweis mit allen möglichen Daten geht absolut niemanden etwas an, außer die Polizei fragt mich danach.

Im Ubisoft RS6 Siege Forum kam auch einer mit dem Vorschlag.

[IRONIE]Wie wärs denn mit einem Fingerabrduckscan, damit sie auch gleich Fingerabdrücke im System haben. Auch eine Verifizierung per DNA wäre möglich, damit sie auch gleich noch meine DNA haben[/IRONIE]

Also manche Leute scheinen gar keine Bedenken zu haben einfach ihr komplettes Leben im Internet preiszugeben.


----------



## NatokWa (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*

Sagmal .. überlegst du eigendlich bevor du drauf los schreibst ? Ich habe doch selbst aufgezeigt das ein Ami in Amerika keine Ausweisdokumente dabei haben muss , es aber dann halt zu komplikationen kommen kann . EIn aus dem KOntext gerissenes Quote ändert da auch nix dran was ich geschrieben habe .

Lies bitte richtig bevor du mich unberechtigterweise korrigiert , erst recht als Moderator solltest du da mehr Sorgfalt an den Tag legen .


----------



## bofferbrauer (15. Juli 2018)

*AW: @PCGH Cheater in Games und die Lösung"! Warum nicht?*



Laudian schrieb:


> Es ist allein deswegen schon nicht praktikabel, weil Deutschland eines der wenigen Länder mit einer Ausweispflicht ist.
> 
> In den USA, Großbritannien etc gibt es keine Ausweispflicht, von daher ist das einfach nicht machbar.



Zumal die Amis ja nicht mal richtige Ausweise haben, nur ihre Sozialnummer - es sei denn, sie gehören zu den Amish, die haben gar nix um sich auszuweisen.

Mit anderen Worten: Unmóglich einzuführen auf globaler Ebene


----------

